# A woodworking Glossary



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Some fellow has gone to a lot of work to produce this. It's still in progress and if you folks see where terms might be added or modified, he requests you to let him know. 
From what I've seen, the terms seem to be in general use in the US. He would probably welcome additions from other parts of the woodworking world.


Hobbit House Glossary


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

TWITA!! :sold: Thanks for the link.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That sure is an interesting site Gene, it's now in my favourites and when I have time will check if the correct English names are there, if not I shall have them added!


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hobbithouse is a great site. 

He lists 694 woods with true colors and variations. Far more than most web store offers. I even link to him from my web site. None of the woods are for sale on the web site, just info on the wood species. He must have 7000 or 8000 pics of the woods:

His info on wood is totally unbiased and he provides close ups of the end grains for wood identification:

Exotic Wood Pictures: Exotic Wood displayed, described, and identified


----------

